# Old wide angle rangefinder lenses?



## MHB (Dec 3, 2015)

Ive been studying up on old rangefinder lenses lately, mostly leica knockoffs. I'm just noticing that I cant find a lot of vintage wide angles 19mm and under. I see a lot of people using the newer voigtlander 15mm's but I'm wondering if anyone can tell me of some 50s-60s ish era wide angle rangefinder lenses? thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 3, 2015)

Are you referring to M-mount or L/M39 ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 3, 2015)

Antique and Classic Cameras


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, the lenses you're interested were not made in the 1950's and 1960's...a 21mm lens was considered a *super wide-angle* lens as late as the 1970's by most people. Canon made a rare 19mm rangefinder lens, but "old wide-angle rangefinder lens" does not go well with "19mm or under"... there just simply were not (m)any really short focal length lenses made until the 1960's, and again, 21mm would have been a very wide lens. Leica premiered its 21mm lens in 1958. Zeiss premiered its 21mm Biogon in 1954.


----------



## compur (Dec 5, 2015)

What Derrel said.

Even 28mm RF lens from that era are scarce.


----------

